# 2019 Hobie Outback



## JaredinDefunk (Jul 7, 2019)

What are the reviews on the new outback? I noticed in several videos people are complaing about the nose being to low and when hitting a wave they are getting soaked.
Also what year of outback would you recommend? Looking to hopefully buy my first outback in several months.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

All kayaks are low and no matter which one you choose you will get sprayed when hitting waves on launch. I would go with a model that comes lowrance ready for ease of transducer mount if you plan on using a fish finder


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had the new outback since July. Been all over the place and caught a lot of fish. Is it wet offshore....yes, wetter than the old style. But when you are done paddling through the slop, it is dry as a bone. I have noticed rust on my "Stainless" hardware, which makes me mad for $3200. Hobie says it is surface rust and they are stainless, which they are right, it wipes right off. The steering is sloppy. Again, it is better than my 2014 PA, but I had high hopes for that kind of money. It will turn on a dime and having steering on both sides is helpful. I have noticed rust on the cables of my drive also. I am meticulous about washing down after each use and it is garage kept. The 2020 outback has kick up fins, not sure I would pay extra for that. All in all, this kayak is awesome. I don't foresee Hobie releasing a new body style since the last one was around for a decade with slight changes. All that being said, I wouldn't change my purchase. The outback allows me a lot more opportunities than the PA12 did. Fishfinder install with sidescan took no time at all and it is SOLID with the transducer mount. You will not regret your purchase.


----------

